# Bonding ...



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Hedwig and Al have been calling frantically for eachother the last few days whenever we take them out one on one ... they won't stop until they are reunited. What can I do to stop this? Will we still be able to bond with them even though they seem satisfied with eachother as company?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is their nature to flock call! That is just the way it is. There really is nothing that you can do to stop that except bring them out together. They are doing it to keep in contact with each other. There is usually no problem getting them to bond to you or other tiels even if they are bonded to each other. They just rely on you a little less. It sounds like they have a healthy, normal relationship.


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that said whenever you are working with a cockatiel it should be one on one without any other distractions ... is that not your experience? Also, when they are not in sight of eachother does that make them scared? I don't want them to be afraid to be away from eachother, but I also don't want them to become too dependant on eachother either.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I take mine out at the same time...always. I pick up Baby first, then Ziggy. When it comes to scritches etc..they pretty much take turns. One is under my chin getting them while the other is somewhere on my knee or something preening and waiting their turn. Mine aren't very lovey together, don't preen eachother or anything but do call for one another too.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It does make them a bit uncomfortable to be out of each others site. That is what the frantic calling is all about. They want to be sure the other one is still nearby. If you could work with one while the other is still within it's line of site it may ease those anxieties.


----------

